# Wood ducks



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Friend of mine invited me on a woody hunt this am. Never been so i jumped at the oppurtunity. We took a small boat trip up the river and got set up. At 0710 the first 4 birds landed in front of us, i never saw them until they landed. Buddy flushed and shot one. It was great all morning. Probably saw 70-100 birds. Got our limits and were out of there at 0830. Almost got some geese to come in as well. Can not wait to get back out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Any mallard sightings? Only had one flock of woodies buzz past us when a couple fishermen jumped them towards us. Dropped two for a total of 2 woodies and 3 mallards between the two...if you guys are reading this...thanks!!!

Well ODNR, looks like you caught the bug too!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

shootin time was 713!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> shootin time was 713!


shootin time was 708 in the eastern zone saturday.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ODNR3723..We had the samething happen to us one year...Put in a Russle Park on the Cuyohoga..went up ..got set up 5 to 8 Minutes before shooting time we had Woodies all around us on the water..Had told the guys to wait till shooting time we were out of there 45 Min. later with our limit...Stopped at Russle Park on way down Picked up 1/2 doz. Floater Geese ..Set up off a cut corn field..Here they come..Took three pass shooting..So I know where you are comming from....Waterfowl Hunting is addicting....JIM....CL....


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry I did not respond earlier, been gone all week. Yes, this waterfowl hunting is addicting. Started out early season goose. Had a blast field hunting. I figured I would try the duck hunting as well. We did not see any mallards but we did have a group of teel come through. I was searching for a dead bird in the woods when they came through and never saw them. 

Ducky152000, legal shooting time was 0708 for the eastern time zone.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

odnr3723 said:


> sorry i did not respond earlier, been gone all week. Yes, this waterfowl hunting is addicting. Started out early season goose. Had a blast field hunting. I figured i would try the duck hunting as well. We did not see any mallards but we did have a group of teel come through. I was searching for a dead bird in the woods when they came through and never saw them.
> 
> Ducky152000, legal shooting time was 0708 for the eastern time zone.


yep, my bad i was hunting west side first day,


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not a big deal. You made me do a double take though. Thought i made a mistake. You do any good opening day?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That pic in my post with the 3 geese,2 mallets, and 2 woodys was first day


----------

